

Ask HN: Good Alternative to Dropbox? - singular

Hi All,<p>Recently I&#x27;ve been extremely disappointed by dropbox to the point where I&#x27;ve had to reluctantly delete my account and look at alternatives. I was hoping that you guys might be able to point me at a cloud storage solution that copes well with large <i>numbers</i> of files (&gt;300k) on mac at a reasonable price point + preferable allows you to manipulate large numbers of files on the server side (through a web interface or alternative.)<p>An important note - it&#x27;s very easy to get to large numbers of files if you ever a. store open source code you&#x27;re playing with in your cloud solution, b. use git (it generates a lot of files.) - so 300k+ files isn&#x27;t as outlandish a number as it sounds.<p>Background for those that are interested -<p>* I noticed the client was using 100% CPU and never seemed to enter the &#x27;synced&#x27; state. A google suggested this was due to too many files, + a reinstall&#x2F;cache clear could fix. Did this.<p>* 1 week later - No change. Contact support and received boilerplate copy&#x2F;paste replies telling me it was too many files + either remove files&#x2F;use selective sync. The latter crashes dropbox. Did the former.<p>* Several days later - no change, so send another email whereby I am told symlinks are the cause, despite the fact they&#x27;ve worked for over a year. I move all code (node_modules contain symlinks typically) from my dropbox leaving ~20k files left in there.<p>* Several days later - Still no change, so I try deleting files on the web interface. It won&#x27;t let me delete a folder with more than an unstated number of files in it. Support suggest I manually delete 100&#x27;s of thousands of files.<p>* Dropbox client starts overwriting files as I work on them.<p>* Support staff stop responding to emails.<p>The dropbox client could have at least <i>warned</i> me about the files, if this is an intractable problem. No. Silent failure.
======
tehabe
BitTorrent Sync. No central server, no accounts.
[http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html](http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html)

